# How to turn photo into transfer



## Pasteurizedtees (Mar 22, 2009)

I am looking to turn a regular camera photo into a t-shirt image. I need to out source this project. The image has a lot of colors in it. Can anyone offer me a company that:
(a) would make the heat transfer for me
(b) what are my options as to what type of transfer can be made

Thanks for your help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How many do you need? If just one, an inkjet printer and inkjet transfer paper is your best option.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone with a computer, scanner, and inkjet printer can make an inkjet transfer. Or it could be dye sublimation. Or if you want a large quantity and have a lot of money, you could have screened transfers made. See Pro World, Transfer Express, etc., at left. God Bless and Merry Christmas.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

have you thought of sublimation printing you could do it yourself its so easy


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

You can do inkjet transfers with your home inkjet printer.


----------



## Pasteurizedtees (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the help, Help...I'll try your suggestions. Have a Merry Christmas to all...


----------

